# UniqBall



## mackguyver (Sep 24, 2014)

After seeing an intriguing photo on the Luminous Landscape's Photokina page, I did some research and ended up ordering a UniqBall from Amazon today (B&H sells them in the US as well). It's a cool new ballhead with built in leveling base and two-way head. The idea is that you level the head and after locking it down, the head only pivots up & down or rotates. Because it doesn't tilt, all of your shots stay level. You can also lock the two way head and then use the leveling base as a normal ballhead, too.

It's the best parts of a gimbal without the size & weight, and the best parts of a ballhead without the tilt. The drawbacks are that it is expensive ($350 for the smaller head [15kg/33lb capacity], $540 for the big one [40kg/90lb capacity]), only oriented for collared lenses (but it comes with an A/S adapter for 90 degree rotation to mount cameras), and doesn't offer the precise balance or adjustment of a gimbal. You'll need an L-plate to simplify portrait orientation shots as well if you're not using a collared lens. It comes with a A/S clamp but I don't think it's quick release.

All the same, it allows you to set up quickly and have level horizons for landscape/architecture shots, and track wildlife similar to a gimbal. It seems to be a perfect fit for all of the stuff I shoot, so I thought I'd give it a try. I've read a fair amount about it on the web and it seems pretty cool.

I really like, have never loved my RRS BH-55 100% so I'm going to give this a try. It will be here on Friday, so I'll let you know how it works out. I worry that I'll miss the quick release clamp a whole lot, but we'll see. Anyone looking for a decent price on a RRS BH-55 LR might want to pay attention, too 

Here's the info on it:
USA Site
Euro Site
Novoflex Site - I think they might be manufacturing or distributing it?
Andy Rouse's Review - NOTE that he is selling these and his review may or may not be objective
Naturescapes Thread on this - some good photographers share their thoughts

There's plenty more out there, too - and I'll let you know what I think of it after I get out and shoot with it this weekend - it's coming on Friday.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have been considering the larger version for my 300 and 800mm lenses. Andy Rouse is promoting them over here in the UK and they seem to be getting some very good feedback. I am not certain that I could get on with having to have some friction (to prevent the lens drooping) compared to the free movement of my Wimberley 2.
I would be interested in your observations when yours arrives.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> After seeing an intriguing photo on the Luminous Landscape's Photokina page, I did some research and ended up ordering a UniqBall from Amazon today (B&H sells them in the US as well). It's a cool new ballhead with built in leveling base and two-way head. The idea is that you level the head and after locking it down, the head only pivots up & down or rotates. Because it doesn't tilt, all of your shots stay level. You can also lock the two way head and then use the leveling base as a normal ballhead, too.
> 
> It's the best parts of a gimbal without the size & weight, and the best parts of a ballhead without the tilt. The drawbacks are that it is expensive ($350 for the smaller head [15kg/33lb capacity], $540 for the big one [40kg/90lb capacity]), only oriented for collared lenses (but it comes with an A/S adapter for 90 degree rotation to mount cameras), and doesn't offer the precise balance or adjustment of a gimbal. You'll need an L-plate to simplify portrait orientation shots as well if you're not using a collared lens. It comes with a A/S clamp but I don't think it's quick release.
> 
> ...



It was through a series of tweets by Andy R that I first saw this ballhead. It sure looks like an interesting concept. Looking forward to see/hear your experiences of it!

It should be the three Hungarian photographers who are entirely behind this entire concept, and I wouldn't be surprised if they've outsourced the manufacturing of it to Novoflex.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks like I can use my RRS Precision Plus Package to create a true gimbal as well - pretty cool:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbwbWFK7iBE

EDIT - I see it's actually something they're planning to sell, but the RRS kit and similar sets will work as well:
https://www.facebook.com/uniqball/photos/p.748370721896324/748370721896324/?type=1&theater

EDIT 2: found a long review on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9pCP7jr91w


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like a nice ball head. Expensive, but if what it provides is important to the photographer, it will be well worth it.

Looks like it would last a while too.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 29, 2014)

I received the head on Friday and it's very well made and performs exactly as described. I'm glad I ordered the full-sized model as I can leave my 1D X + 300 f/2.8 IS II + 2x III leaning over all the way (unlocked) at around 30 degrees without the tripod falling over. 

I really like the simplicity of the design as it only has two knobs. The other heads with 3,4, or more knobs to adjust rotation, tension, etc. usually just end up getting in the way and complicating a simple design, so this works well for me.

The only drawback for me is with shots where you want to tilt the camera up or down beyond the 30 or so degrees that you're locked into one you level the head. You can lock the middle ball and use it as a normal ballhead, but you lose the great leveling feature. Obviously, there's no way around it, but it makes it a bit harder to do macro or BIF that are close by and fly above the range.

Otherwise, it's an excellent, if pricey head that as others have said, has the fewest trade-offs of all heads out there. I'm keeping it and will be selling my RRS BH-55. For those you who don't like the weight/size of a gimbal, or shoot more than just long lens stuff, I can recommend it highly.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...
> The only drawback for me is with shots where you want to tilt the camera up or down beyond the 30 or so degrees that you're locked into one you level the head. You can lock the middle ball and use it as a normal ballhead, but you lose the great leveling feature. Obviously, there's no way around it, but it makes it a bit harder to do macro or BIF that are close by and fly above the range.
> 
> Otherwise, it's an excellent, if pricey head that as others have said, has the fewest trade-offs of all heads out there. I'm keeping it and will be selling my RRS BH-55. For those you who don't like the weight/size of a gimbal, or shoot more than just long lens stuff, I can recommend it highly.



Good info on the UniqBall, Mackguyver!
I would've guessed you went for the smaller head, but with your typical load you probably made the right choice. Better be safe than sorry. The 30° as a max. tilt sounds a little tough to handle. It's very often that I have my subject at far steeper angles than that. On the other hand I don't exactly know how much you can tilt a Manfrotto 393, or a Wimberley gimbal head either.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Good stuff. I think is prefer my wimberley. One head that does it all (when paired with a leveling base). Holds my big glass and smoothly pans and tilts... And is an exceptional pano rig. Especially when shooting two rows of images horizontally.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

Update on the UniqBall. I have enjoyed using it for the last few months and I find that while it's not 100% as good as a dedicated type of head, it's 90-95% as good and the versatility really makes it great. The only thing I haven't liked about it is that you have to use an adapter to mount bodies to the head in the correct orientation. That means carrying another A/S clamp and I have forgotten it a few times, making the head hard to use without a collared lens.

Fortunately, the guys at UniqBall have come up with a brilliant solution and I received my new clamp last night. As you can see in the picture below, the UCX clamp has a diagonal tightening screw so you can use either orientation of camera gear, no adapter required. It's a little less surface area (probably about 30mm total on all four mounts), but it holds securely. I'm not sure what the rating is, but I'll see if I can find out. It also takes a little more time to lock down as it takes more turns to lock, but overall, it's pretty ingenious. 

They shipped it to me in 2 days from Hungary to the US which was impressive and fortunately it came with a new hex screw. Yep, I half-way stripped the old one getting it out. PB Blaster worked like a charm after I did the damage. The new head went on without any issues and I put a bit of the Loctite blue on it to be safe. I haven't used it in the field yet, but hope to tonight.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 26, 2015)

Good info, Mackguyver!
Smart solution by someone who dared to think outside the box. Far better to twitch ones knob a little extra, than to curse a forgotten adapter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2015)

I've looked at the UniqBall, and much though I like the idea, I really don't have a need for one. I was very impressed with Andy Rouses videos, and the longer one Mac linked to certainly pointed out some of the compromises not apparent without hands on experience.

The new clamp design is nice, it is certainly very good to see people developing their designs, but the balance point issue still points to the need for a rail of some kind and an additional mount. Of course I am like everybody, I want something that can do everything with no compromises is small and light and cheap! 

For me I have been very happy with the Acratech GP as my main head for a number of years, it is amazingly versatile and does a very broad range of techniques with fewer compromises than most ballhead designs, but I am currently doing a lot of architectural and product work that demands a bit more precision than a ballhead design can give so I am awaiting the delivery of a Sunwayfoto GH-Pro geared head, it looks like an Arca Swiss D4 knockoff but is smaller and lighter, and a fraction the price.

As always with these choices, we have to go in the direction of the item that makes most sense to our photography. If I shot with my 300 f2.8 more often I'd definitely take a closer look at the UniqBall though


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I've looked at the UniqBall, and much though I like the idea, I really don't have a need for one. I was very impressed with Andy Rouses videos, and the longer one Mac linked to certainly pointed out some of the compromises not apparent without hands on experience.
> 
> The new clamp design is nice, it is certainly very good to see people developing their designs, but the balance point issue still points to the need for a rail of some kind and an additional mount. Of course I am like everybody, I want something that can do everything with no compromises is small and light and cheap!
> 
> ...


When I shoot buildings and products, I often wish for a geared head, but make do with a ballhead. In those sitations, I have been using the ballhead function alone on the Uniqball and it locks as well as any other head I've used. I would like to hear about the Sunwayfoto as I might consider it on a sturdier tripod one of these days.

I haven't found that the balance point or other minor things mentioned in the long video are a big deal, mainly because I have L-brackets, and nodal rail, and pano clamp from RRS. These resolve all of those issues and Uniqball has released some new accessories at reasonable prices that should help as well. 

The only thing that I think they could improve now is the locking of the red knob - the one for the center ball. When you tighten it, it raises the lens up a bit. It's predictable and easy to compensate for, but I wish it would just lock tight like the main lever. If I were a betting man, I would say that this is probably something they're working on for version 2.0 of the head, but it's a small compromise for the flexibility.

Other than that, it really works well as a gimbal/ball head. I'll be shooting the horse trials in my area again next weekend and plan to give it a panning workout. Last year I took my monopod, but given the rough shape my shoulders are in, I think a tripod will be a better fit. Besides, I won't have to worry about horizons being tilted. 

I'll continue to post updates as I continue to use this truly innovative head.


----------



## CaiLeDao (Feb 26, 2015)

I have owned the larger model for some time now, and having spent the usual small fortune on levelling heads plus gear heads (manfrotto) I wanted two things really.
1) something for nature so gimbal type product
2) something for travel and landscapes so levelling
which the unequal fulfils. Having lugged the uniqball around china as well as bird shoot around london I am happy with the purchase. I agree with some reviews which rate it as a great all rounder as opposed to the best of something. When you are travelling its brilliant and so quick to set up. its biggest compromise is shooting pano with the camera body vertical, unless you can rotate a lens collar, it is a bit fiddly although possible.

I have no regret about purchasing this, I even created some demand in China as local photographers there were very interested.


----------



## Canon1 (Feb 27, 2015)

With that new clamp, does it only have 3 points of contact to the plate when tightened down? If so, would you trust this with a long lens clamped in and slung over your shoulder?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2015)

Canon1 said:


> With that new clamp, does it only have 3 points of contact to the plate when tightened down? If so, would you trust this with a long lens clamped in and slung over your shoulder?


When tightened down, it has 4 points of contact, but the surface area of each point is probably about 7.5mm (just over a 1/4") for a total surface area of around 30mm / 1". Compare this to the average A/S clamp that has 3-4" of surface area. So, no, I wouldn't trust it over my shoulder, but I'm not sure I would fully trust most A/S clamps over my shoulder. I know a lot of people (myself included) will do that, but I have heard a lot of horror stories, too. Plus, it's a really good way to tear up your shoulders (I am proof of that). I will say that the locking screw is quite thick and the CNC'd aluminum feet have a sturdy grip, however. I used it last night with no issues at all and carried my 5DIII+TS-E 17 f/4 around without any fear for it's security. 

I'll email them and see if they have a load rating for it, however.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2015)

I wanted to follow up on this thread - the load capacity is 90lbs. I have mine mounted on a RRS TVC-33 now, and actually purchased the smaller UBH-35X head for my travel tripod, a Feisol Rapid 2443. I love the leveling feature too much to not have it on my travel set up.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to us. I am glad to hear that you are happy with your head.
Since the earlier posts I have had a chance to play with one and I don't think that it suits my personal needs. It is, undeniably a great tripod head, but I am happier with the Wimberley. Interestingly the owner of the UniqBall that I tried sold his Wimberley after getting the UniqBall - so it's obviously down to personal preference!
I certainly liked the build quality and the fact that it is about half the weight of the Wimberley. A very good head, but just not for me, though I would recommend that everyone should try one before deciding! They really work for a lot of people.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 31, 2015)

John, I can understand the preference and given that you shoot with the 800mm a lot, I can certainly see that it wouldn't be for you. Every head has compromises and the Uniqball certainly isn't a replacement for a gimbal if you primarily shoot with long lenses. It is a nice head if you switch back & forth between landscapes, telephotos, and others, however, and for me, the built-in leveling feature is a nice thing for a lot of the work I do.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think the smaller version would be great for general photography but I think I would miss the gimbal for chasing birds around the sky. Many people here are getting the larger UniqBall for their big lenses and preferring them to Wimberleys etc so it's down to personal preferences.


----------

